# FS: lots of fish (mostly tangs)



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

3x 8-10 inch hippo tang - $80 each 2 Left
1x 6 inch majestic angel - $125
1x yellow fin surgeon - $100
1x 8 inch red sea sailfin tang -$100
1x 6 inch blue throat trigger -$75
1x 8 inch naso tang -$60
pair of breeding clowns - $50

4x firefish -$10 each or all for $35 SOLD
1x 6 inch metallic foxface - $120 SOLD
1x yellow tang -$30 SOLD
1x scopas tang -$25 SOLD
1x 4 inch yellow tang - $35 SOLD
1x 2 feet snowflake eel -$40 SOLD
3 x 4-5 inch purple tang - $120 each ALL SOLD
1x 3 inch misbar black clown -$30 SOLD
1x pair of breeding clowns, orange , true percs -$50 SOLD
1x green chromis - free with any purchase SOLD
2x cleaner wrasse -$8 each Both SOLD
1x pajama cardinal - $10 SOLD
1x 4 inch coral beauty -$25 SOLD
1x 4 inch vlamingi tang (juvenile) -$50 SOLD
1x 4 inch goldstripe maroon clown -$25 SOLD
1x 8 inch unicorn tang - $75 SOLD
1x 4 inch yellow tang, damaged but healing (had a fight with the other yellow tang) -$25 SOLD
1x 3 inch scopas tang - $30 SOLD
1 x 6 line wrasse - $10 SOLD

fishes that are over $100 each has a bit of room to negotiate other than that everything else is pretty firm

but ask anyways

778 991 2329


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Pm send my friend


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i have seen thies fish personaly and they look great that yellow fin is huge


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

sorry to those that I missed, just to let you guys know..
I m usually up after 12pm and up all day till 5 am. so again sorry to those that I missed earlier.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

unicorn tang
vlamingi tang 
doing well that snow flake is huge ! 
free bump


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

updated and PLEASE bring your own BUCKET!


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> updated and PLEASE bring your own BUCKET!


Yes people please!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> updated and PLEASE bring your own BUCKET!





joker1535 said:


> Yes people please!


U wont b as lucky as joker1535 lol


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

updated !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

3x 8-10 inch hippo tang - $80 each 2 Left
1x 6 inch majestic angel - $125
1x yellow fin surgeon - $100
1x 8 inch red sea sailfin tang -$100
1x 6 inch blue throat trigger -$75
1x 8 inch naso tang -$60
pair of breeding clowns - $50

4x firefish -$10 each or all for $35 SOLD
1x 6 inch metallic foxface - $120 SOLD
1x yellow tang -$30 SOLD
1x scopas tang -$25 SOLD
1x 4 inch yellow tang - $35 SOLD
1x 2 feet snowflake eel -$40 SOLD
3 x 4-5 inch purple tang - $120 each ALL SOLD
1x 3 inch misbar black clown -$30 SOLD
1x pair of breeding clowns, orange , true percs -$50 SOLD
1x green chromis - free with any purchase SOLD
2x cleaner wrasse -$8 each Both SOLD
1x pajama cardinal - $10 SOLD
1x 4 inch coral beauty -$25 SOLD
1x 4 inch vlamingi tang (juvenile) -$50 SOLD
1x 4 inch goldstripe maroon clown -$25 SOLD
1x 8 inch unicorn tang - $75 SOLD
1x 4 inch yellow tang, damaged but healing (had a fight with the other yellow tang) -$25 SOLD
1x 3 inch scopas tang - $30 SOLD
1 x 6 line wrasse - $10 SOLD


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Bump !!!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

1x 8-10 inch hippo tang - $75
1x yellow fin surgeon - $100 - $75
1x 8 inch red sea sailfin tang -$100 - $75
1x 6 inch blue throat trigger -$75 - $60
1x 8 inch naso tang -$60 - $50

Five fish left !


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Cleaned up the thread. Please pm the OP if you have a question. Do NOT chatter on other people's ads. That's both rude and against BCA rules.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

FINAL PRICE DROP

1x 7 inch hippo tang - $75 - $65
1x yellow fin surgeon - $100 - $75 - $60
1x 8 inch red sea sailfin tang -$100 - $75 - $ 65
1x 6 inch blue throat trigger -$75 - $60 - $50
1x 8 inch naso tang -$60 - $50 - $40

Prices are now firm.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Bump for good deals and healthy fish, the yellow fin surgeon is beautiful, thanks for the naso, it's already schooling with my other tangs and eating like a pig


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

All fish sold !


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Pm send.......


----------

